# Fry Size



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have 1 female molly and 3 female guppies. I have 3 fry. Is there a way to tell if the fry are guppies or mollies, or do I have to wait until they get bigger?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I think you have to wait until they get bigger, but probably not much bigger. Obviously odds wise they are guppies. Look at the gravid spot on the fish, do any of them seem ready to pop? It's possible that she is in labor and just had a few to start and more will come later.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You probably have to wait.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

All the guppies had big gravid spots when I got them, but two of them have really big spots. I'm thinking it is the guppies too. 
I put a bunch of floating bushy plants in there and the fry have been staying in them.


----------



## DrMiller357 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a few slightly different kind of guppies and there babys seem to be different sizes so i would guess that trying to tell guppies from mollys would be almost impossible untill they get alittle older, im guessing about 2 weeks you will be able to tell.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with Drmiller. All mine come out different. Unless its a black molly. Their born with color.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

guppy fry tend to be long in the tail area. Platies, swords and mollies have shorter tail areas and a more chunky body type. Also colored mollies tend to give birth to colored fry but guppies are usually a light grey or pink for the first few weeks.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

These have a slight pink color to them so I think they are guppies, but I guess I won't know for sure until they grow more?


----------

